# Cubic Yard Abbreviation



## IlPadrino (Aug 26, 2011)

Does anyone use CD as an abbreviation for cubic yard? If so, what's the source?


----------



## maryannette (Aug 26, 2011)

I always use CY.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 26, 2011)

i thought cd was the abbreviation for a cord


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 26, 2011)

Ive used both CY and yd, but only use yd if its an obvious cubic measurement (like backfill)


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 26, 2011)

When I need it - which is rarely - I use yd^3 or cu yd (the first for text, the second in formulas).


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 27, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> i thought cd was the abbreviation for a cord


It is! And that's what started the "argument". I got a bunch of documents that abbreviated cubic yards as CD. A polite inquiry got me the snarky answer "everyone in the business knows CD is cubic yard". I kindly pointed out "I'm in the business and I don't know CD is cubic yard - I'd have guessed cord". Turns out I'm right... but I figured I'd ask here.


----------



## Jacob_PE (Aug 27, 2011)

IlPadrino said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > i thought cd was the abbreviation for a cord
> ...


If I abbreviated the method of payment cubic yards with CD on a bid schedule or basis of bids for a project, I'd have every contractor in the area calling me to ask what the heck was the matter with me. 'everyone in the business...' yea right.


----------

